# The Sims Complete Collection errors



## argentina541 (Apr 15, 2007)

hey if someone could please help me im trying 2 install sims complete collection . and it goes fine till disc two then it tells me 

component: Expansionpack7
File group: Expasionpack7
File: e:\setup\date3.cab
Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)

if someone could please help me all i wanna do i play the game =] 

thnx.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The error is saying it can't read the info off the disc. Check the CD for defects, scratches, or smudges/dirt. If you have more then one CD\DVD drive in the computer then try the other drive.

An easy way to find out if its your computer, ie. a bad drive or bad memory, or if its the discs is to try to install it on another computer.


----------



## argentina541 (Apr 15, 2007)

well the cd is brand new i bot it yesterday and i just did the quick restore on my comp so is like new but ill clean it and see thnx


----------



## argentina541 (Apr 15, 2007)

i cleaned da disc with disk cleaning liquid rubing alcohol and it still wont work wat should i do ?!?!?!?!?!?!?? plzz try 2 figure dis prob should i return da game >??


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd try to install the game in another computer, that will help you figure out if its a defect in the disc, it does happen, or a problem with the computer.


----------



## argentina541 (Apr 15, 2007)

heh i returned the game and got a new one and its works good now so u were rite . but now i got a prob haha when i click on my house 2 play and it loads it dosent load rite i cant see the whole house and everything in rong the ex : i went on vacation and when i got droped off everything was messed up the car keeped coming bak and goin thru the vacation house place ... wat can i do 2 fix it ? thnx


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may just need to update some drivers.

What kind of computer do you have? What video card do you have? I think there's a tool in the EA games folder then will create an error report or something like that with the system info.


----------



## argentina541 (Apr 15, 2007)

i got windowns xp i mean i played this game b4 and never had dis prob on dis comp but ya... ima update drivers and tell u wat happens


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm closing this thread due to the at least one a week poster to posts their own Sims problem to this thread. If you have a problem with the Sims, join the millions of others but please start you own thread.


----------

